# Cast Pro Series 10' 1-4oz Pictures



## Tommy

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk438/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2306.jpg

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk438/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2305.jpg

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk438/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2304.jpg

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk438/Castpro1/?action=view&current=IMG_2303.jpg


----------



## SmoothLures

Price? How does it throw 4 oz or is it more of a 2-3 oz?


----------



## Tommy

It throws 4 fine. I do have a sweet 11' 2-5 also... 

Tommy


----------



## Dixie719

Just finished having mine built and it's one sweet stick.....can't wait to get out and use it in some real action! 

Baseball for my son ends tomorrow, so hopefully next weekend I'll have put some nice JUJU on it!


----------



## eric

hey tommy, how heavy is this rod, does it balance well with a reel?


----------



## Tommy

Eric,

The blank weights 7 oz and yes it does balance nicely.

Tommy


----------



## luyber

Tommy,

How do you think this rod would do for casting mid/larger size bombers, pencil poppers, gibbs type swimmers off the beach. I'm sure it throw metal a long ways . I was looking at a lami Ron Arra 11 foot 1-3 ounce, AFAW estuary (if I can find one) and the g-loomis 10'6 1-3 ounce rods for a larger plugging rod. Wondering if you could make some comparisons. Would like to be able to comfortably cast it for extended periods of time. Thanks


----------



## Tommy

Sorry for the delay, somehow I missed the post.

The 10' 1-4 is thin, lightweight and would be a pleasure to cast for extended periods. 

I haven't fished the Lami or the Loomis but i have fished the Estuary. The CPS is a tip over butt design and is lighter than the Estuary. It has a little more of a parabolic bend which should give it a nice action compared to the faster tipped Estuary. Works well up to 4oz. If you want to throw heavier lures then consider the 11' 2-5. Still very thin and light with a little more backbone.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Dixie719

Finally got to field test this one today and it's an absolute joy to throw. Threw countless times with a 2oz stingsilver trying to reach some bait and never got tired. Loads beautiful and is really a great stick!

Now if I can just get a fish on it!


----------

